# Has Their Been a Change to the Signature Size?



## JIMinNC (Sep 7, 2022)

I went in to edit my signature and when I tried to save it, I received an error message saying my signature was 7 lines too long. It still displays for me at the longer length, but it won't let me edit it unless I delete 7 lines.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I went in to edit my signature and when I tried to save it, I received an error message saying my signature was 7 lines too long. It still displays for me at the longer length, but it won't let me edit it unless I delete 7 lines.



I has the same issue yesterday.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2022)

interesting, perhaps some changes from the other groups impacted the member group?  although I dont see how.

ive changed the line limit to 10 (however based on the existing settings, it was at 4)


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh, great.  Just what we need, more signatures longer than the posts.

But I'm not seeing any signatures at all now, even though I have them turned on in my profile.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2022)

i see your sig?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 10, 2022)

Seeing the sigs okay now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2022)

im sure its something I did, but since it fixed itself ill take credit for that too =)


----------

